# auf Ablehnung stoßen



## Jiuman

Hola,

¿alquien sabe el significado de esta expresión?

Ejemplo:

Die beziehung stieß bei ihren Brüdern auf Ablehnung
*La relación ...

Danke voraus


----------



## sokol

El sentido es:

Los hermanos suos se oponieron contra la relación.

Pero creo que mi traducción no está correcta.


----------



## maremagnum

A falta de más contexto: "La relación se topó con la oposición de sus hermanos"

Sokol, tu traducción correcta sería: "Sus hermanos se opusieron a la relación", que, más o menos, significa lo mismo.

Edito: te dejo este enlace: http://diccionario.reverso.net/aleman-espanol/Ablehnung/forced


----------



## Jiuman

Hola,

Tengo dos formas verbales que creo que son equivalentes:
= von D abgelehnt werden
= jmdn/etwas abweisen

Y como forma verbal antónima tenemos:
 ≠ jmdn/etwas akzeptieren

Ejemplos:
 
 Die Reform ist auf Ablehnung getroffen.
Die Reform ist von dem Volk abgelehnt worden.
 Die Reform ist von dem Volk nicht akzeptiert worden.
 Die Reform ist bei dem Volk auf Ablehnung gestoßen.
 *La reforma ha sido rechazada por el pueblo.
 

 ¿Son todos correctos?
 

 Danke voraus


----------



## sokol

Jiuman said:


> Die Reform ist auf Ablehnung getroffen.
> Die Reform ist vom Volk abgelehnt worden.
> Die Reform ist vom Volk nicht akzeptiert worden.
> Die Reform ist beim  Volk auf Ablehnung gestoßen.
> *La reforma ha sido rechazada por el pueblo.



Pero yo prefería "Die Reform ist vom Volk *abgelehnt/nicht akzeptiert *worden."


----------



## Jiuman

Vielen Dank!


----------

